# Looking for PANIC button key for my keyboard



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I want those look like those


----------



## techychick (Dec 31, 2007)

one here, many more on search

http://www.paramountzone.com/comppanicbut.htm

I'm leaning more towards the "Oops" button!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

techychick said:


> one here, many more on search
> 
> http://www.paramountzone.com/comppanicbut.htm
> 
> I'm leaning more towards the "Oops" button!


Hmm, good idea...


----------



## mrbreeeeze00 (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL. I have a keyboard pecking supervisor who I think could greatly benefit from something like this!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

mrbreeeeze00 said:


> LOL. I have a keyboard pecking supervisor who I think could greatly benefit from something like this!


Happy Birthday to you


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

And what would you want the Panic button to do ... ?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

john1 said:


> And what would you want the Panic button to do ... ?


Nope, Just a tab, replace Esc key or delete key... just for laugh


----------

